# Young Ape Kicks My A$$ - again



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Now this young muther fugger has gone too, too far!

I'm supposed to be hosting a HERF tomorrow and "Young Ape" destroys my deck: AGAIN! And to add insult to injury he tells me he's going to hit me yet again -- not once, not twice, but he claims to have *THREE* more missiles aimed in my direction. At this point, I just may take the rest of the summer off and go underground until this bullsh!t subsides! 

This one was a double bomb -- bombs #3 & #4 for anyone keeping score. And Young Ape has a cute way of keeping track of his bombs. Each includes a number of Blow Pops -- one for each bomb sequence. So bomb #3 included three Blow Pops and #4 included four. I guess he figures I can counteract the nicotine poisoning by ingesting the sugar-laden candies.










Banana Flavored Granola Bars? A nice touch. But why the pencils?










Here he claims to be the one and only Young Ape ... but can anyone deciper the diatribe in the middle of the letter?










I'm just shell shocked. Post traumatic concussive syndrome has set in.

I want my mommy!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


This to :r!!!!




Way to go YOUNG APE!!!!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just big smiles here Vin

:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

hehe, BTW, if you can pry it out of Al, he knows who Young Ape is.... He wouldn't tell me.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Man Vin, someone put a number on you. Boy oh boy. This guy has associates scattered abroad and they're taking you out gangstuh style. One hit at a time.

Mmmm, mmmm, mmmm.......

Better double check what you are grilling tomorrow.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Vin, Young Ape has a lock on you!!! :r:chk


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0178.gif Witness protection?

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=happy/happy0194.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=happy/happy0194.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=happy/happy0194.gif

Nice job Young Ape!


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

You should be about to the point of turning off the lights and letting your eyes adjust to the darkness before leaving the house at night.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

:r:r:r:r:chk:chk:chk:r:r:r:r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> :r:r:r:r:chk:chk:chk:r:r:r:r


Gary - What was your wife's name again? I forget.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Gary - What was your wife's name again? I forget.


Her name is Vin. :tu


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

0\/\/ned...again. :r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> :r:r:r:r:chk:chk:chk:r:r:r:r


:tpd: Young Ape is Vins Daddy.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I like how s/he sends counting aids. Makes me thing that young ape has no respect for elders in the jungle :r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

I should send you some Boudreaux's Butt Paste!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Young Ape is quite the cowboy. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Ohhh my ribs hurt!

OK I'll try and stop. Let's look at this logically. The sig line looks like a clue.

Wait, wait........









OK hang on let me catch my breath. Sorry.

And why seven?







I can't help it!

But really Vin, who really gives a :BS !

Keep up the GREAT work Young Ape!!!








MUST ....... STOP ...... LAUGHING .............


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> And why seven?


Of course! Why didn't I see it before. Young ape is Morgan Freeman! :r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

:r:r:rVin you are being abused by Young Ape! Are you going to take this laying down??? :hn


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

young ape is leading a great life.....
whipping on vin like this...
he is inspiring more of us every day!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Family in NorCal and SoCal...+ he's a teacher since he said a student's father sent it for me...Do you know any teachers or teacher types that have familia in Cali? Oh man this is sooo funny...


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Ohhh my ribs hurt!
> 
> OK I'll try and stop. Let's look at this logically. The sig line looks like a clue.
> 
> ...


:tpd::tpd::tpd: It's good to see Vin is still getting hit, enjoy them Vin :r:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> Young Ape is quite the cowboy. :tu


No, Vin is the cowboy, just ask Al :r Young Ape is just his Wyatt Earp


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

:r :r :r :r


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, why didn't i think of this.

Get Em Young Ape.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Ohhh my ribs hurt!
> 
> OK I'll try and stop. Let's look at this logically. The sig line looks like a clue.
> 
> ...

















:r:r:r


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

This is just gonna piss Vin off more.. Now more innocents will have to go down


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks like Vin pissed in someone's Wheaties a while ago. Three words Vin, remote car starter. Great job Young Ape.:tu:r


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

7 bombs? :r

You got owned


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:r:r:r


I don't know how I missed this till now


----------



## BD Strummer (Apr 17, 2008)

:r:r Nice hit Young Ape.


----------



## mikeyp4 (Jun 10, 2008)

Great hits!!! I kinda feel bad for Young Ape if his identity is ever revealed!!:ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

BOHICA

you are his little bish for sure :ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

mikeyp4 said:


> Great hits!!! I kinda feel bad for Young Ape if his identity is ever revealed!!:ss


Young Ape is a dead man if his identity is revealed. He's done a helluva job so far though hiding his identity. Time will tell


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

hahahaha

Nice!

way to be Young Ape 

James


----------

